# Reset Generation



## Mario92 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/kEBqxiRcPtc
How many remembers this game? It was fucking awesome and *NONE *of this days smart phone games could beat it. At least thousand time better than some stupid angry birds, if someone fixes the overpowered cyborg 
Redlynx made the game but problem is that nokia holds rights to it and shut it down with n-gage 2.0, becouse their new Ovi service (and now they seem to be dumbing Ovi, too).

Does anyone know how to get that game working in any way? I luckily saved clean .n-gage installion file (which I spend *7e* which would be outrageous nowday smartphone games thank you very much Nokia!) that installed on n-gage software but I don't own 5320 anymore, only have ZTE Blade android and original n-gage nowdays. Browser version saved files to root of "My documents" or "/home/*/" depending on system but I seem to have deleted all the backups and files were decrypted. Also site contained all sprites and sound files of game which could have helped to make android port or homebrew version of game but it just redirects to Nokia Ovi now and I don't have backup of folder :'(


----------



## blopa (Aug 19, 2012)

Dude, I LOVE RESET GENERATION. I wish somebody remake this game for Android, iOS or even PC. It's really the best online mobile game EVER, and it has 4 year old.

I am now playing Hero Academy. It's not as good as RG, but it's OK

PS: Sorry for  resurrecting this post.


----------



## blopa (Sep 1, 2018)

Last month was the 10 years anniversary of Reset Generation... dang how I miss this game. I missed it SO MUCH that I even bought an N95 just to play it. So yeah, I am playing Reset Generation in 2018, and it`s still AMAZING and FUN. It`s hard to believe that nobody remade it already...

And talking about that, I started ripping sprites from the game, in the hopes someone could start remaking the game, or even I will start remaking it eventually.










It took me 15 hours and 1500 screenshots to rip the main poses of Plumber. It`s still missing the dying-out-of-board animations, but I will make it.

This takes a lot of effort because the phone isn`t powerful enough to record the screen and play the game at the same time, so I need to run a background app that takes several screenshots whenever a press a specific key, but then the game get very glitchy, so sometimes I needed to play the same animation 20x on the game to proper get the sprites. That without counting that some animations have objects in front of the character, so getting it requer multiple screenshots of the same animation to get it right.

So this is what I have now: imgur . com /a/m6GZjV8

And all the screenshots I took: 4shared . com /zip/Ws7r_4p9fi/reset_generation_screenshots.html(there are a lot of other rippable things in there)






I intent to rip everything, but only one color of each character, after that shouldn`t be hard to recolor then on Photoshop or something. I will also rip the sound-effects (which should be hard).

*ANY HELP WOULD BE SUPER WELCOME*. I already have many screenshots which is possible to rip sprites from monsters, princess, itens, etc.


----------

